# Pakshak?



## Grae (Apr 1, 2006)

Can't seem to find Pakshak towels on the site, am I being thick??


----------



## Grae (Apr 1, 2006)

found it...MicroPak!


----------



## Grae (Apr 1, 2006)

and another thing...

Sent my order in but couldn't find the discount code for this site?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Discount code is "dw" without the speech marks.


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Is that only applicable to first orders Johnny??


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

nope


----------



## Grae (Apr 1, 2006)

well got my stuff yesterday

all looks good, can't wait to try it

super fast delivery, Nice One!!:thumb: 

oh and nice mini there nick666


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad you got it ok 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------

